# Stem ID



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I got this stem plant in a package I bought but never I'd it. I have a couple closeups hope that's enough. Stem width is about 1"

Brian


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's _Lagarosiphon madagascariensis_.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks, Cavan


----------

